# Fischerprüfungvorbereitungsfragen Bayern



## carp_ (29. November 2010)

Sind die Fischerprüfungsvorbereitungsfragen immer die gleichen, weil ich hab eine CD von 2003 und wollte wissen ob ich sie noch zum Vorbereiten hernehmen kann.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. November 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfungvorbereitungsfragen Bayern*

Kann man schon, allerdings sind diese Fragen nicht verbindlich. D. h. die Fragen gelten für den aktuellen Lehrgang nicht mehr, da zum Teil ganze Themengebiete wegfallen können (Fischkrankheiten zum Beispiel). Aktuelle Fragekataloge sind verbindlich. Das bedeutet das bei der Prüfung nur Fragen drankommen, die genauso im Fragekatalog drinstehen.
Es fallen jedes Jahr genügend Prüflinge durch weil sie alte Unterlagen verwendet haben.


----------

